# New Park Coming Soon – Red Creek NOLA



## WesNewATV (Jun 10, 2011)

So some of our group had the opportunity yesterday to get a preview and be the first to ride a new park coming soon to the New Orleans area called “Red Creek NOLA Off Road Park”. While the park is in the early stages of develop right now, they say they plan to open to the public sometime this coming January and host their first big event starting the weekend of the super bowl. It’s going be located adjoining NOLA Motorsports Park which is located in Avondale, LA across the river just south of New Orleans. As far as the riding is concerned I think we rode about half (or maybe less) of what they will have to offer and while the majority were freshly cut trails, we all agreed that there is definitely potential for some nasty trails once more work is done and the park is ridden more. As far as facilities go, if what they have done to the existing motorsports park is any indication then this place is definitely going to be one of the nicest off-road parks in the country when they’re finished with it. Here is a write-up they posted on their website of our visit yesterday with some pics. Dirty Sanchez ATV Boys Visit Red Creek NOLA. I also took some pics and video of the place that I’ll try and post sometime later this week once I get a chance to go through everything. 
They’re open for any and all suggestions right now so I’d subscribe to they’re facebook page or send them an email and let them know your thoughts and ideas. 

Red Creek NOLA’s Facebook Page: http://www.facebook.com/RedCreekNOLA
NOLA Red Creek’s website: Red Creek NOLA - Offroad ATV/UTV park and mud trails in New Orleans, Louisiana
Nola Motorosports park’s website: NOLA Motorsports Park - New Orleans, Louisiana race track, go karts, performance driving schools


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

this is awesome. i am only about 1 hour away.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

im in Mississippi but if it is anything like Red Creek Offroad, i will be going ....actually, i WILL be going after the opening!


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh yeah that's 5 minutes from my house


----------



## SouthernMudRiderz (Feb 7, 2013)

Southern Mud Riderz went and took the nickel tour and it is a top notch facility. We have a group going out in the morning to get real muddy. 
Check us out on Fb and YouTube to see when our next rides are and to see vids of our last ride!
Southern Mud Riderz


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

Their is some type of Mardi Gras wheeling event going on now if memory serves me?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

i hear good on this place and we will be making a ride there


----------



## Ccanno66294 (Jan 19, 2013)

I live two minutes from it. There has been bikes and trucks heading that way all week my buddy went sat and said it was pretty nice. Guess ill be going once I get my bike back together.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

What it cost to get in??


----------



## Ccanno66294 (Jan 19, 2013)

$20 bike with rider $10 for additional rider/spectators


----------



## Tweek (Aug 5, 2013)

Park didn't last long, officially closing down on the 29th of this month.


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

Yea, it was one of my favorites. That sucks.


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

Cuuurraaaaaaaap


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

That was an ok place but the mud sucked if you let off the throttle there you sat.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

The ruts got to be unreal...


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, now what...


----------

